# Happy Birthday My Godzilla! :)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Been gone again for two days, was busy being the bestman at a friend's wedding @[email protected]

Just wanted to greet my sailfin lizard that you all know as Godzilla, a belated happy 1st birthday! 

Thanks for eating some of the persistent sparrows as well those huge unwanted beetles that always ruin my backyard herb garden.

An epic sleeping baby when i first got her from my mom.










And yes, that in the foreground is the same plunger that she was sleeping on . (She's busy checking out my trash if there's banana or melon peels lol)










Don't be alarmed. That plunger was never used on the bathroom drain or a toilet before or after for that matter haha!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww! Happy birthday, Godzilla!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Aww! Happy birthday, Godzilla!


She says thanks with a tail lash lol


----------

